# Aluminum VS Phenolic for router table plate



## wooddan (Dec 17, 2009)

I was thinking about building a new router table. Any thought on which way to go? I will be using my Freud 2 1/4 horse.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I went with aluminum, it'll hold up alot better in every way than phenolic…


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine also is aluminum, went a step further and used 1/4" aluminum over 2 layers of 3/4" mdf for the top that the plate sits in.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings wooddan: I think you will find most of the guys on here prefer the aluminum plates pretty much over the others. I use the alumnium plate from Rockler-I have 2, in fact. I've used phenolic,and have used other types in the past, like Rousseou, and they are a good plate, but phenolic. I think you will be much happier going with the 1/4" alumnium plate. I did the same thing that drfixit did. Makes a good strong top.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I had phenolic in my table for a number of years with a router hanging from it the whole time. Recently I was checking the flatness of my table and discovered the table was still flat but the plate had warped slightly. I just got in a new aluminum plate the other day and will be making the switch.


----------



## Sacadelic (May 17, 2009)

I would highly recommend the aluminum. I had the phenolic and it warped pretty badly real quick. The router that I am using is a 3 1/4 HP Freud. I just ordered an aluminum plate form MLCS to replace my existing one. Good luck.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I only use the phenolic bases as portable anymore they will warp, go with the aluminum.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

ALUMINUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

Wooddan:

I have had the same issues with the Phenolic plate as others here don't waste your time and money go with the Aluminum plate the first time.

Mike


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Table mounted : aluminum 
Handheld : clear acrylic(plastic) for visuality


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Good quality phenolic plates work fine. I've been using two Woodhaven 3/8" phenolic plates for over 10 years, and they are still perfectly flat. One of them has a 7518 hanging from it, and those things are heavy.

http://woodhaven.com/Woodhaven-141-Large-Router-Plate/M/B001NZ0MJK.htm

http://woodhaven.com/Woodhaven-148-Large-Blank-Router-Plate/M/B002LTWGBO.htm


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't see anything for inserts,... 
Aluminum plates come with all sizes for what ever floats your boat…
Rocklers can also be used on there[ http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19741]
universal plate…


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Aluminum here as well… 1/4" thick from rockler…..


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I bet you're going to go with aluminum now, huh?

It stays nice and flat. I haven't seen a plastic or phenolic that stayed perfectly flat like aluminum.

The weight of a router hanging on it 24 hours a day as an effect.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The best advise I can give you is to don't buy a insert plate at all. Buy a lifting mechanism. Woodpecker offers several variations. I have the Quick-Lif and it works great. It allows ultra fine height adjustments and you can "pop" the router to the top for easy bit changes in a few seconds.


----------



## wooddan (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your input everyone! I was planning on aluminum to start with, but saw all the different phenolics and thought I would ask.
Thanks for the input Rich. I would love to go with a lift, but it's not in the budget(especially after Christmas!!). Maybe next year.


----------



## SawDustNeophyte (Nov 30, 2009)

Well that answered one of my questions as well. Thanks, Alum. it is.


----------

